# wtp supreme hubguard nur für bolt nabe??



## heup (3. Dezember 2008)

hi
sind die wtp supreme hubguards nur für die wtp bolt passend?? weil das im katalog steht....("passend für bolt nabe")


heup


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2008)

Da steht "passend für bolt nabe" und nicht "*nur* passend für bolt nabe" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (4. Dezember 2008)

hab ich was anderes geschrieben??  


aaslo past es?!


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2008)

Warum fragst du nicht einfach in einem Shop nach oder bei WTP?


----------



## heup (4. Dezember 2008)

weils hier schneller geht und einige damit evtl. erfahrungen haben!?


----------



## Stirni (4. Dezember 2008)

wethepeople hat bestimmt keine erfahrung und weiß das nicht und die haben nen email support,wos eigentlich innerhalb ein paar minuten oder  auch vll. ein paar stunden antwort gibt...bei shops gibts innerhalb von einer paar stunden auch antwort...


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2008)

Nein hier gehts schneller, auch wenns darum geht, ob es den Guard in dann heißklebergrün gibt.


----------



## heup (4. Dezember 2008)

passen sie jetzt oder nicht


----------



## Stirni (4. Dezember 2008)

in der zeit wo du hier nen thread eröffnest + auf antworten wartest, haben die shops oder die marke selber 912478234789347892748923478923748923478923478923442 emails geschrieben.


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2008)

heup schrieb:


> passen sie jetzt oder nicht



Woher sollen wir das wissen? Wenn es irgendwer wüsste, dann hätte er es schon gesagt. Für welche Nabe soll er denn überhaupt sein?

Deswegen hätte ich im Shop angerufen, hätte meine Nabe durchgesagt und gefragt ob das passt. Dann gucken die nach et voilà, schon hätte ich die Antwort gehabt.


----------



## heup (4. Dezember 2008)

10 mm  eastern (standard)
14 mm  eastern (standard)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (4. Dezember 2008)

hey mir is langweilig ich wollte mal fragen was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2008)

Für mich Zähne putzen gehen.


----------



## derFisch (4. Dezember 2008)

ich darf länger aufbleiben als ihr


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Da steht "passend für bolt nabe" und nicht "*nur* passend für bolt nabe" ;-)





heup schrieb:


> hab ich was anderes geschrieben??
> 
> 
> aaslo past es?!



Du hast es einfach nicht geschnallt oder?

Wenn die Guards *NUR FÜR BOLT NABEN* passend wären, würde im Katalog stehen "passend *NUR* für Bolt Naben"

Da es so nicht da steht, wird das Ding wohl auch an "nicht bolt naben" passen. Warum muss hier eigentlich für jeden erdenklichen scheiss nen Extra-Topic aufgemacht werden?


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2008)

Dein letzter Satz ist Musik in meinen Ohren. 
Wobei ich finde, dass es schon ok ist, wenn man fragt, ob das passt. Nur man hätte es geschickter machen können.


----------



## heup (5. Dezember 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Nur man hätte es geschickter machen können.



ich werd dran feilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (5. Dezember 2008)

der edit button wäre n guter anfang!


----------



## heup (5. Dezember 2008)

hab ich danach auch gemerkt


----------

